
How Venice Works [video] - allthebest
https://vimeo.com/21688538
======
spectramax
I really admire these types of instructional videos. It is refreshing to see
this amidst the constant barrage of "HIT SUBSCRIBE AND LIKE!!!" on YouTube. It
reminds me of old instructional videos such as [1], [2] and [3]. These days,
seldom do you see non-sensational, purely informational and straight forward
videos without intense music, sponsorships and sleezy tricks (click bait
thumbnails) to draw viewers in. I would pay for content like this and we need
to encourage film makers.

[1] How Walt Disney Cartoons are made:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=819e2isEfEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=819e2isEfEg)

[2] 4 Artists Paint 1 Tree:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcbBRkPBgB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcbBRkPBgB0)

[3] Secret Life of Machines Series:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLByTa5duIolYRtq45Cz_G...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLByTa5duIolYRtq45Cz_GmtzfWJyA4bik)

~~~
magicbuzz
Yes. Great drawings/animations too that show a lot of thought and effort being
put in. Cheers for the links.

Do you need a licence to operate a boat in Venice? Update - it appears you do
and it's pretty tightly controlled.

~~~
klez
> Do you need a licence to operate a boat in Venice?

You need a licence for engines over a certain power (50 hp IIRC), but that's
an Italian thing, not particular to Venice.

Plus, depending on what you do with that boat, you may need particular permits
for commercial activities (to transport stuff, people, to fish).

Also consider that not all boats can go in all canals.

------
Kaius
I visited Venice last week and this video was a good explanation for some of
the things we noticed (bricks being eroded etc). Very interesting.

------
ggm
Nicely done. The same damp proof membrane and injection used in my brick
terrace in York back last century.

------
DarrellFinley5
this is quite interesting! thanks for sharing

------
supernova87a
wow, that narrator is so stuffy, and so slow. I don't know why Vimeo doesn't
let you watch on 1.5x, but I had to give up on the boredom 1 min in.

~~~
spectramax
I use a Vimeo plugin called "Vimeo repeat & speed" for Firefox, allows you to
watch at any speed.

~~~
GrayShade
Video Speed Controller can do the same, and works on all HTML 5 video.

